# If Money & Distance are no Object - Who are the Best Family Dog Breeders?



## Georgina418 (Apr 29, 2014)

Your input is appreciated...


----------



## Georgina418 (Apr 29, 2014)

I grew up with two German Shepherds who were amazing family dogs to my parents and two siblings. That was 30 years ago for me. My parents went through a long search process to locate breeders and evaluate their dogs. I was too young to be apart of the process, but I remember what they went through. I now have my own family (with a 2 year old daughter), we live in Los Angeles, and I want to find a family dog, who has a solid temperament. A dog who is confident, loving, playful, great with children, and who instinctively is protective, but doesn't need to be trained in that way. It would be convenient to simply drive an hour or four to meet a breeder and spend time with a litter selecting our dog, but this post is really about pushing the envelope and not just getting a good dog, but getting a great dog if possible. I understand that there could be a great breeder within a few hours drive of my house and nothing would make me happier, but I wanted to ask the forum if you could send back names of breeders that have incredible reputations and I didn't want to limit that to a certain geography. Simply put I will travel anywhere to ensure that I find an amazing dog as I think it's worth it. Thank you for all your help as I rely heavily on the forum for help.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Check out:

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

For whose family? 

A little more information is really required to give advice.

David Winners


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Georgina418 said:


> Your input is appreciated...



Awesome question....

I'm of no help but really appreciate your priority and pursuit.

I can tell you this however: I've had three GSDs...2 were ASLs and my current gal is a WGSL...none of the 3 dogs were advertised first and foremost as *"* * Best Family Dog " *but all 3 of them were/are incredible family dogs. If you find a breeder touting as their number 1 selling point "best family dogs" I'd check them out...there might be some out there...but few and far between.... I could be wrong.

You want a great family dog...you are not alone..believe me. If your pursuit of a pup out of the box which has all the "right stuff" ends up happening..you're half way home...the rest is up to you...that's where the biggest differences will be affected regarding "* Best Family Dog "

*SuperG


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends on the family.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My family isn't wearing Depends.


SuperG


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Georgina, welcome to the forum. I'm fairly new here myself and there are others who have a lot more knowledge than me - so I'm not really qualified to answer your question. 

However, what constitutes a "family dog" or a "great dog" can vary a lot depending on who you are asking. 

The more information you can provide about yourself and your family, the easier it will be for someone to recommend a good match. It sounds like you have some experience with GSD's since you grew up with them as a child. But do you have any experience with GSD's (or other dogs) as an adult? 

Are you interested in competing in any obedience trials? Would you be willing to take a basic obedience course with your dog? How much exercise can you or your spouse give the dog each day? Do you live in the city or the country? Have a fenced in yard? Do both you and your spouse work outside the home, or is someone able to be with the dog most of the day? Do you want a dog with a fairly high level of energy, or one that has a calmer temperment?

Also, is appearance important to you? If so, do you want a black and tan dog, a sable, a black and red, or an all black dog?

It might be helpful if you did a little research and, as a starting point decided if you think you would prefer an American GS, a West German Show Line or a Working Line.


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Check out;

Cunningham German Shepherds - Home


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I had never heard of Cunningham Shepherds. I like that they are doing health checks. But I do not like the Rin Tin Tin lines at all. Not looking to insult anyone but I do not like the lines.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Cunningham? 3 litters already April , May and July .


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think Cunningham is a member of the forum...haven't seen them post in a while but I swear I remember them being a member.


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, she is member I think. Her dogs are not from Rin Tin Tin Line the way it is now......the relation is like 12+ generations back. She told us when we bought our puppy from her that it was so too far back to be of any consequence to the bloodline, but just kind of fun knowing it was there in the lineage. We love our puppy we got from her last year.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

just so we are all clear..that's my last name but it is not me who this is you are talking about


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

lyssa62 said:


> just so we are all clear..that's my last name but it is not me who this is you are talking about


No...there's like an actual member with the name "cunninghamGSD" and its the breeder in question.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

maybe she ill join the discussion.


----------

